# TheShadow - Introduction!



## The.Shadow (May 10, 2016)

Hello everybody here at IMF!

I have just joined up here and love what I see so far! I am a member of a few other PED online forums and I know many of you here already and would like to thank all of you for recommending me here! 

For those of you who don't know me; I'll (really briefly!) introduce myself.
I am 22, from England, I am a small business owner and online evidence based bodybuilding and powerlifting coach. I am a PSL sponsored athlete and board rep and have written many online chem/nutrition/training programming based articles and research reviews. I have been featured on a handful of online interviews and documentaries, most recently alongside Dave Crosland for a national steroid report in Holland.

I started my fitness journey just over 4 years ago at 18 years old, 6 foot and 125lbs. At the time of posting I am 22 years old, 6 foot and 205lbs.

Thank you all for reading and I am looking forward to spending time here and getting to know you all!

All my best,
Shadow


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

